# Roleplay? Friends?



## Fireballi441 (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## ShatteredBeginnings (Apr 13, 2016)

As a heads up to get more replies to your thread you might want to actually add content to your post, rather than tags. 

But I'm not here to be one of those people who troll and all that. So anyway, Fire {is it okay to call you Fire?} I'm Shatter~ It's a pleasure to meet you. If you're looking to possibly Roleplay I'd be down to do one via PM, or even just chat. Go ahead and shoot me a pm if you're interested dear. ^^


----------



## Fireballi441 (Apr 13, 2016)

ShatteredBeginnings said:


> As a heads up to get more replies to your thread you might want to actually add content to your post, rather than tags.
> 
> But I'm not here to be one of those people who troll and all that. So anyway, Fire {is it okay to call you Fire?} I'm Shatter~ It's a pleasure to meet you. If you're looking to possibly Roleplay I'd be down to do one via PM, or even just chat. Go ahead and shoot me a pm if you're interested dear. ^^


Right, I'm still new to FA, and this is literally my first post .-. So I'm still figuring things out cx thank you thoigh I'll send you a pm ^_^ I think I know how to do that .-.


----------



## ShatteredBeginnings (Apr 13, 2016)

No worries friend! Everyone starts somewhere. ;w; Don't sweat it, and just learn slowly~ You'll get there~


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 13, 2016)

I'd be willing to RP as well.


----------



## Universe (Jul 30, 2018)

So would I


----------

